# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  Termites coming through where slabs meet

## PaulKaren

Hi all,
Please help!We have removed some flooring to make way for new stuff. In doing so we found part of the slab is moist which I am currently trying to work out why. We had a pest guy come out and he has confirmed there are termite droppings where the termites have come through where a new slab has been poured up against an existing one. He couldnt find any existing termite damage or active termites and has said that they can all move out once disturbed and come back at their leisure. He has recommended setting traps around the house to bring them out of the ground then feed them with poison that they take back to their nests to wipe out the colony. We are getting someone else out to get their opinion as well. Does anyone know if the crack where these 2 slabs meet can be sealed to be termite proof? There is also another small section of concrete that sounds drummy and looks dodgy. Who would you get to look at these joins?- a concreter/ builder? We are devastated by this and still in shock really. Any advice anyone?
Thanks...Paul

----------


## Marc

Since you have no active termites, you shouldn't be too worried. Pest control dude feeds on your fear.
That's not to say to become complacent. The termites were there and left ... but they have been visiting half the houses in your neighbourhood as well. 
i spent the money to set traps around the house and honestly it was money thrown out the window. Either I forget to check and when i check they have been there and gone, or they don't show up at all.
Either way it is a pain. Best is to get a termite barrier with Termidor every 10 years or so, even every 5 or 6 if you are in a bad area. Termidor is undetectable by the termites that walk through it and then smear each other with it due to social grooming. The chemical is the same used on pets to combat fleas. It prevents the insect to form their keratin shell and they die of exposure to bacteria. When the chemical reaches the queen the colony dies.

----------


## cyclic

In answer to your question, yes, termies will follow any route they can find especially concrete joins/cracks etc
Marc is correct, and I have not had a pest controller in any of my homes since the early 80's. 
I use Fortune 500 which seems to be only available from Produce Merchants.
Probably because it is written on it "not for domestic use".
Read the directions but 10 mm per litre of water in a knapsack sprayer is what I use and spray once every 6 months.
I also use it in the retick that I allowed myself to be talked into by a concretor.
No idea where you are located but the Produce Merchant on Albany Creek Rd Bridgeman Downs always has it.
Around $40 for 1 litre bottle.
I also have a small trigger spray bottle mixed up for the quick times I see some ants etc

----------


## PaulKaren

Thanks for the replies guys. We have used the pest guy in different houses over the last 10 years and trust him but at $7000 to set traps and check every few Months that seemed a bit over the top! What are your thoughts on where the slabs meet? Is it worth trying to seal or they will just get in elsewhere if sealing that join was somehow successful? We are in Nth Nsw in a known termite area with bush behind us. Thanks again for the replies I’ve been trying to get the wife to calm down and not panic!
Cheers..Paul

----------


## Bros

The bloke I have used was telling me you can get silicon that is impregnated with termicide, I don’t know any more than that.

----------


## PaulKaren

Hi just thought I would add this photo- this is the drummy piece of concrete that is about 1500mm long in what might have been a fireplace area possibly at some stage. Also the plan is for flooring mob to flood coat the entire slab then lay vinyl planks. I assume this flood coat wouldnt be enough to stop them if they come back up through the same crack? Apologies for stupid questions but the more stupid questions I get answered the better I will sleep! Thanks again..Paul

----------


## cyclic

> Thanks for the replies guys. We have used the pest guy in different houses over the last 10 years and trust him but at $7000 to set traps and check every few Months that seemed a bit over the top! What are your thoughts on where the slabs meet? Is it worth trying to seal or they will just get in elsewhere if sealing that join was somehow successful? We are in Nth Nsw in a known termite area with bush behind us. Thanks again for the replies I’ve been trying to get the wife to calm down and not panic!
> Cheers..Paul

  Ok, let's start with the wife.
Chivas regal keeps me calm. 
Now to the termies.
The traps I know of are a simple piece of 90 mm pvc pipe about 400 long capped on the end into which is dropped a piece of timber. That is the bottom end.
The top end also gets a cap and holes about 8 mm dia drilled around the top below the cap.
the trap is then buried and the termies come along looking for the timber , crawl through the holes, and drop to the bottom where they stay.
At least that is what I can remember of them. 
Speak to your rather over the top pricing pest controller and ask what traps and how many he intends to install.
I will make a phone call and come back if I can get further info.

----------


## droog

It is almost impossible to seal against termites, especially after construction. Chemical and or physical barriers are a deterrent but regular inspection is always required.
The suggested bait traps are a common approach but require regular inspection and are expensive. 
I am interested that he found termite droppings, did he show you and is there signs of previous termite damage?, if they are producing dropping I would assume that they must be eating something. 
Unless you have active termites in the house just get additional opinions, if it was me I would get a chemical barrier spray / powder around the house. You cannot stop termites out in the wild just make your house less tasty than what else is on offer. 
And yes I have had termites in our house before, chemical barrier and making visual inspection for breeches was all that was required.

----------


## phild01

> We are in Nth Nsw in a known termite area with bush behind us.

  Hi Paul, I would be most concerned about that moisture issue as well because that is just inviting to termites. 
Also if you are now permanently in NSW it would be useful to change your profile location to reflect this.

----------


## droog

Another note specifically for the concrete join, our pest guy drilled the slab at regular intervals, then injected a chemical barrier under the slab to provide protection at that point.

----------


## phild01

> The bloke I have used was telling me you can get silicon that is impregnated with termicide, I don’t know any more than that.

  One product is called no more solder that claims to be termite proof but also free of pesticides. Another product I am aware of is a blue coloured silicone supplied by Homeguard. Personally I just wonder if these products are just silicone, haven't heard of termites actually eating through silicone, I suspect they get past silicone where it might separate. For the type of join you have I don't think I would have complete faith in a compound join like silicone holding fast to both surfaces without a breach.

----------


## phild01

> Another note specifically for the concrete join, our pest guy drilled the slab at regular intervals, then injected a chemical barrier under the slab to provide protection at that point.

   In this instance the flooring would need lifting whenever the treatment needs re-application.

----------


## phild01

I know of a friend who built a house in Qld and the termite protection was done. Years later the house was demolished, the termite nest was under the slab.

----------


## droog

> In this instance the flooring would need lifting whenever the treatment needs re-application.

  So maybe it would be better to rip up the two slabs entirely and lay a new continuous slab to replace it. Then relay the floor ?
But then termites have and can make tunnels through concrete particularly if there are voids when it is poured.  
It’s all about the best option for the situation, I would much prefer to get a chemical barrier injected that has a lifespan of say 15-20 years when un-disturbed rather than Using a sealant in the crack.

----------


## phild01

I haven't seen any evidence of termites actually eating their way through solid concrete despite what I have heard people say.

----------


## John2b

It's 2020. And people are still using chemical barriers against termites. Obviously Darwin's evolutionary survival of the fittest has a way to run yet, though that fact is unlikely to be a problem for termite communities.

----------


## PaulKaren

> It is almost impossible to seal against termites, especially after construction. Chemical and or physical barriers are a deterrent but regular inspection is always required.
> The suggested bait traps are a common approach but require regular inspection and are expensive. 
> I am interested that he found termite droppings, did he show you and is there signs of previous termite damage?, if they are producing dropping I would assume that they must be eating something. 
> Unless you have active termites in the house just get additional opinions, if it was me I would get a chemical barrier spray / powder around the house. You cannot stop termites out in the wild just make your house less tasty than what else is on offer. 
> And yes I have had termites in our house before, chemical barrier and making visual inspection for breeches was all that was required.

  Hi this is the termite droppings he refers to...also the track in underlay that was under the vinyl planks and some more trails on the other side of the wall. I have another pest mob coming to take a look in the morning. 
Thanks for all the replies.

----------


## droog

Did he lift the vinyl planks or were they removed and then he came round to inspect later ?
His statement about moving out when disturbed is correct as they dont like daylight and may have been there when the vinyl was first lifted. 
Good to get some other opinions.

----------


## PaulKaren

Hi all I thought I would update this...second pesty reckons a chemical barrier is the go...as u guys have said they drill 10 mm holes in concrete areas and dig trench around the rest and inject termidor  in to it which gives 8 years protection before top up required. Also has suggested sealing internal crack with termseal which is like a waterproofing paint on substance that has chemical in it. At 3k all up this sounds a better solution than 7k for traps. Now I need a plumber with a good camera to see if we can find any cracked pipes causing the moisture in the slab.
cheers...Paul

----------


## Bros

How much concrete do you have as if it is a lot get him to loan you his hammer drill and drill as it can make the job cheaper.

----------


## cyclic

> How much concrete do you have as if it is a lot get him to loan you his hammer drill and drill as it can make the job cheaper.

  I agree with the thinking because the labour is in the drilling, but I have never been privy to borrowing tools which can break because if it breaks, you are obliged to replace the tool so it has cost you for a new tool and you still don't have it.
Much better to buy your own so you have it for future use. https://www.bunnings.com.au/search/p...er&pageSize=60
Drills start at $99 and some come with drill bits,  and also with warranty.

----------


## PaulKaren

Hi all I did some more investigating today and found some damage as shown below. I pulled up the dodgy fill to expose brickwork which used to be where the front door to the house was- the front of the house was extended in 2008 and this is how they did it. Pest guy is coming Tuesday I will send him photos tomorrow. I cant see any damage in the ceiling and am wondering if/ why termites retreat or what stops them eating their way through the whole frame of the house?

----------


## phild01

Poke around looking for them makes them retreat and upsets the pest guy when you do this if they are active.

----------


## droog

> Poke around looking for them makes them retreat and upsets the pest guy when you do this if they are active.

  Thats one reason, can also be that they found something tastier to eat, it is common when they get into floorboards to find one board eaten from ent to end and the one next to it only touched for 20mm or so, they are selective.
Termites will also eat treated pine but it depends on the quality of the treatment and what else there is to eat in the locality.
As they hate daylight they will eat the insides and leave a shell if the timber is exposed.

----------

